# Whats the issue with MRE 21 days maximum eating?



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw this on the doomsday preppers show, where a bubble note came up and said that its recommended that people do not eat mres for over 21 days? Sounds like that movie or something!?!?! Is there something in them where they recommend this maximum? If so, then I feel sorry for the preppers that are out there buying them by the year loads.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I am curious about this as well! Maybe the nutritional content isn't right for sustained periods of time?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

The way I understand it is that you will dump a brick out after so many days since the foods are high in salt, perseratives and other processed things. I actually heard this about 15 years ago from a friend of mine that was in the army. He said that you have to mix it with fresh stuff as well. My view on this is that its a CYA for the makers of the food to prevent anyone from coming back on them. If you think about it, more than half of everyone out there eats crap (processed foods) anyway..... so whats the big deal right?


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Speaking with a retire General friend he advised drink a lot of water with MRE's they are combat rations high protein and cause constipation. Two MRE's is like 3500 calories so that also helps mess up your system.


----------



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in the Navy and have been overseas, I have eatten my fair share of MRE's and if you havent be prepared... MRE's are designed to stay with you for as long as humanly possible. Their intended use is similar to that of a preppers intended use. After eatting MRE's for a week straight you will have a huge lump in your gut and when it comes to pass it can get... pushy... (had to say it)



fedorthedog said:


> Speaking with a retire General friend he advised drink a lot of water with MRE's they are combat rations high protein and cause constipation. Two MRE's is like 3500 calories so that also helps mess up your system.


fedorthedog is correct or his General friend is correct, MRE's have ALOT of sodium, reason being is to help your body RETAIN water and in a survival situation you need to do just that. With that said the MRE's are a little better now and some can have up to 3000 kcalories per MRE! You are only intended to eat ONE a day, and the comment about water is compleatly true especially if you have been eatting MRE's for a few days, it will help get the leftovers out

Hope this helps


----------

